# Mirror Lake Highway



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone been up there lately? Is there still snow up on top?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Road is open and clear. As of 1 week ago though there was still about 3-4 feet over bald mtn pass. Lakes such as Moosehorn and Mirror were still frozen over, Trial, Lilly, Lost etc... were about 50%. I imagine with the hot weather lately it's all melting fast, but would say yes, there is still snow up on top.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What about Murdoch Basin? Anybody been there yet?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

As of a few days ago, there was very little snow on top of mirror lake highway. Mooshorn lake is totally open, as are all the lakes I could see. I also hiked up to Fish Lake and Sand Lake for grayling the other day, and they were all snow free and completely open.
R


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's less trash on the Mirror Lake Highway now than there was a month ago.

.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

When will they be restocking Ptarmigan? :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Went up this weekend, a bit like a zoo, but we had fun. The spot we wanted to go was still on the rough and muddy side, Murdock Basin was full off people. By next week I would imagine everything will be nice and dry.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

my boys went snowmobiling at the pass last Friday... had a lot of fun.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok I just found out my wife wants to head up mirror lake highway and show her little sis around and do a little hiking, fishing and sight seeing maybe shoot the 22, We've done mirror lake is there any other options like Washington lake area? Don't mind going off the pavement to lessen the people. Looked like FS road 41 makes a nice loop. 
Ugh lava hot springs sounded much easier. Why do women change their mind so last minute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd take Washington Lake over Lava Hot springs any day of the week! 

That area is so pretty. You can take a hike up to Wall or the Divide Lakes.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> I'd take Washington Lake over Lava Hot springs any day of the week!
> 
> That area is so pretty. You can take a hike up to Wall or the Divide Lakes.


It was beautiful at Washington. Caught no fish but fun time by all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

